# Cooktop Wiring



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ask for the model #, then search the manufacturer's web site for the specs.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Ask for the model #, then search the manufacturer's web site for the specs.


Are there some cooktops that you can put a pigtail on?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> Are there some cooktops that you can put a pigtail on?


 
AFAIK ( as far as I know ) very few will have cord with plug attachment but majorty of them useally are short flexi whip but pay attetion to the specs once the owner get that cooktopper.

Most useally spec'ed on 240 volt 30 amp circuit and oui 4 conductor verison due some will be 120/240 volts.

Once a while I will see spec'ed at other size like 40 ou 50 amp verison.

Our European verison useally come with whip but can be wired for either 30 amp single phase or 20 amp triphase ( the gotcha is triphase must be hardwired with local disconnect switch )

Merci,
Marc


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

If it's a standard cooktop, then it is generally a 30 amp 240 volt 4 wire hookuop that would be hardwired.

If it is induction, it could very likely be 50 - 60 amp 240 volt 4 wire. Get the model # to be sure.

Never saw a 240 volt plug in cooktop.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Ask for the model #, then search the manufacturer's web site for the specs.


Good advice.

I will add that I will be very surprised if any standard built in cooktop is rated for a cord and plug connection.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Cord might be a factory option. You might be able to choose the length.
I have used three wire dryer receptacle with a cord once or twice for the sake of the countertop guys when they had a long lead time.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have never seen a cooktop from the factory with a cord and plug. 

Bill the wiring that is there probably does not have an egc. so I would run a 10/3 with ground-- but check the load first- and install a jb.


----------



## Fishingeveryday (Jul 16, 2012)

My experience has been cheaper models, like those from Ikea, have a plug connection. The chords are usually about three feet long and are a pain to try and fit in the 240 receptacle, plug, and avoid affecting the pull out shelves closing fully underneath. 

Anything expensive or induction always needs a JB in my experience.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have never seen a cooktop from the factory with a cord and plug.
> 
> Bill the wiring that is there probably does not have an egc. so I would run a 10/3 with ground-- but check the load first- and install a jb.


I haven't taken anything apart to check the wiring yet, but it looks like they might have had an electric top there before because of the way the JB looked that held the 120V recep, and the panel looked like a 2-pole breaker used to be there. It is a newer house so I'm pretty sure it would have an EGC.

Thanks everyone for the replies!


----------

